# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Lotterie in Thailand

## Erwin

Wie ihr alle wisst, sind die Thais fanatische Spieler. Sie wetten auf alles, auch wenn’s (oder gerade weil es) verboten ist. Weil diese Spielsucht für Thailand so typisch war und ist, gab es früher sogar Postkarten, die diese Spielsucht zeigen. Ich hänge hier mal ein solches Bild an. Es stammt aus einer Postkartenserie, die von dem berühmten „Talat Noi Photo Stuudio Bangkok“ produziert wurde und 1923 von Bangkok nach Frankreich geschickt wurde.
Das einzig legale Spiel um Geld zu gewinnen ist die staatliche Lotterie. Ich habe versucht, etwas über die Geschichte der Lotterie in Thailand herauszufinden.  Was ich herausgefunden habe, will ich Euch hier –so, wie es die Zeit erlaubt- mitteilen.
Die erste Lotterie gab es unter Chulalongkorn (Rama V). Zu seinem Geburtstag 1874 erlaubte er, dass eine Lotterie stattfinde. Es wurde ein „Lottery Office“ gegründet, der Direktor war ein Engländer, ein gewisser Mr. Alabaster. Man druckte 20.000 Lose, die man zu 1 Tamlung = 4 Baht verkaufte. Jedoch wurden nur 4.930 Lose verkauft und die Gewinne wurden entsprechend reduziert. 
Leider scheinen keine dieser Lose erhalten geblieben zu sein. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Die nächste Lotterie. Von der ich etwas weiß, war 1917. Die Thairegierung unter König Vajiravudh (=Rama VI) erlaubte der Regierung von Großbritannien, in Thailand eine Lotterie durchzuführen. Jedes Los kostete 5 Baht, die Preise waren attraktiv. Diesmal wurden mehr Lose verkauft als man erwartet hatte, daher wurden die Gewinne entsprechend erhöht. 
Die Gewinnlose wurden Ende Dezember in der Britischen Botschaft gezogen. Mindestens eine weitere Lotterie wurde von den Briten 1918 durchgeführt. Leider scheinen keine dieser Lose erhalten zu sein.

1918 wurden auch von Thaiorganisationen Lotterien durchgeführt, so z.B. für die „Sua Pa“ (wörtlich "Waldtiger", das war eine von König Vajiravudh ins Leben gerufene pseudomilitärische Organisation) und für das Rote Kreuz. Die Lose wurden von der Hand aus Containern. gezogen. Im Fall der „Sua Pa“ wurden von dem Geld, das die Lotterie einbrachte, Waffen für diese Organisation angeschafft. – Leider stellte man später fest, dass die Gewinnzahlen manipuliert waren. Daher stellte man die „Sua Pa“-Lotterie ein. Nach dem Tode Vajiravudh’s wurden die „Sua Pa volunteers“ aufgelöst, die Waffen wurden der Polizei zur Verfügung gestellt.
Hier kann ich einen „Sua Pa“-Lotterieschein zeigen. Auf der Rückseite steht, was man gewinnen kann: 1.Preis 100.000 Baht, 2.Preis 40.000 Baht, 3.Preis 10.000 Baht.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Nachdem man die Korruption bei der „Sua Pa“-Lotterie entdeckt und diese abgeschafft hatte, gab es fast 10 Jahre lang keinerlei Lotterie mehr in Thailand (damals natürlich Siam). 
1933, unter König Prajadhipok (Rama VII) dachte die Regierung darüber nach, wie man Geld machen könne, und führte wieder Lotterien durch. Sie hießen „Staatliche Lotterie von Siam“ (ลอตเตอรี รัฐธรรมนูญ แห่ง สยาม). Das Ziel war, Geld zu beschaffen für erzieherische und medizinische Zwecke. 1.000.000 Lose wurden gedruckt, sie kosteten je 1 Baht.  Die Ziehung erfolgte im Palast des Saranrom Royal Garden ( สวนสราญรมย์). Hatte man bei den vorhergehenden Lotterieziehungen noch Container benutzt, aus denen man mit der Hand die Gewinnlose zog, benutzte man jetzt eine Art Rad, aus dem die Gewinnlose selbständig herausfielen. Die Ziehung war, um den Eindruck von Manipulation zu vermeiden, öffentlich. Sie fand statt am Verfassungstag des Jahres 1933, dem 12.12.
Im Unterdruck finden wir das Symbol der Verfassung. Außerdem haben zwei Herrn, ein Sekretär und der Vorsitzende des Lotterie-Komitees, verantwortlich unterschrieben und garantierten mit ihren Namen, dass diesmal alles mit rechten Dingen zuging. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

1933 war ein gewisser Phraya Paholpolpayuhasena (พระย พหลพลพยุหเสนา) Ministerpräsident. Er wollte gewisse Steuern erniedrigen, benötigte aber eine Gegenfinanzierung. Dazu führte er mehrmals im Jahr eine landesweite Lotterie durch. Diese Lotterie wurde ลอ๊ตเตรี่รัฐบาลสยาม, auf English „Revenue lottery of the Siam Government“, der englische Name rührt daher, dass das „Revenue Department“ beauftragt wurde, die Lotterie durchzuführen. Also eine Abteilung des Innenministeriums. 
Damit sichergestellt wurde, dass von niemand sonst in Thailand Lotterien durchgeführt werden konnten, wurde 1933 das so genannte „Spielgesetz“ (gambling act) herausgebracht, das dem Staat das Spielmonopol sicherte. 
In den darauffolgenden Jahren wurden jährlich 3-4mal reguläre Lotterien durchgeführt. Abbilden kann ich ein solches Los von 1934. Kaufpreis immer noch 1 Baht. I Baht war damals noch was wert!
Das Los zeigt im Zentrum den Krut oder Garudavogel als Symbol des Staates.
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

เสือป่า - Waldtiger

----------


## Erwin

Da die Regierung bald erkannte, dass sie durch Lotterie eine Menge Geld einnehmen konnte, wurden neben den normalen Lotterien, die 3-4 mal im Jahr stattfanden, Sonderlotterien zwischengeschoben. Auf den entsprechenden Losen steht dann  ลอตเตอรี่พิเศษ, was Sonderlotterie bedeutet. Sie kosteten manchmal über 2 Baht. 
Bei dem hier abgebildeten Los war der Gewinnplan so: 1x 20.000 Baht, 2x 10.000 Baht, 10x1000 Baht, 20x500 Baht. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

1934 oder kurz darauf wurde vom Innenministerium das  „lottery office“, gegenüber dem Rathaus von Bangkok errichtet. Die Kosten für die Errichtung des Gebäudes betrugen 4000 Baht!
Die Druckaufträge für die Lose wurden an private Druckereien vergeben.  Einzelne Künstler (oder besser Grafiker?) erhielten den Auftrag, das jeweilige Design zu entwerfen.  
Die Papierqualität war schlecht, meist gab es nur 2 Farben. Die Druckmaschinen wurden von Hand betrieben. Das war der Zustand bis 1939.
Hier kann ich ein altes Foto zeigen, wie die Zahlen gezogen wurden

----------


## Erwin

Es ist heute zwar kaum vorstellbar, aber damals (in den 30er Jahren) konnte sich bei weitem nicht jeder ein 1-Baht-Los leisten. Daher verfiel man auf die Idee, auch Viertellose zum Kauf anzubieten. Solche Lose bestanden aus 4 gleichen Teilen (mit den selben), die entlang einer gestrichelten oder perforierten Linie abgetrennt werden konnten. Jedes Viertellos kostete 25 Satang.

Hier kann ich ein solches Los von 1936 abbilden.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

1939 übertrug das Innenministerium die Kontrolle über die Lotterie den Finanzministerium. Die Hauptgeschäftsstelle war bei dem „Rathaus von Bangkok und Thonburi“, gegenüber dem Innenministerium, auf der Seite von Wat Rajabopit.
Da man gemerkt hatte, dass mit Lotterie viel Geld zu verdienen war, führte man jetzt die Lotterien monatlich durch. Jeweils wurden 5.000.000 Lose gedruckt, je  zu 1 Baht.
Hier mal ein Beispiel von 1939.
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Das monatliche Einkommen von Reisbauern im Jahr 1930 war:
in Zentralsiam: 279 Baht 
in Nordsiam: 176 Baht
in Südsiam: 125 Baht
in NO: 83 Baht

Die Verschuldung der Bauern in Zentralsiam lag bei 163 Baht.
Durch die Weltwirtschaftkrise kam es in kürzester Zeit zu einem Preisverfall bei Reis auf 52 bzw. 47 Baht/2000 L      
Opium kostete in Bangkok 1 Tael=37 Gramm 15 Baht. Als Schmuggelware 10 Baht.

Zu der Zeit kam es auch zum Ausbau des Flughafens Don Muang.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, umso erstaunlicher, dass auch damals (genauer: seit 1902) Banknoten über 1000 Baht gab! Hier eine 1000-Baht-Note von 1930 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Nach 1944 stiegen die Preise per Los: 
1948 2 Baht
1949 3 und später 4 Baht
1950 5 und später 6 Baht
1952 8 Baht
Dann irgendwann 10 Baht…    

Dabei schrieb man meist nicht mehr auf das Los, was es kostete…

Schon seit 1935 benutzte man auch nicht mehr das Wort  ลอตเตอรี่ (eine Romanisierung des engl. Wortes „lottery“), sondern benutzte das Thaiwort สลากกินแบ่ง  (ungefähre Aussprache: Salaag-ginbäng)     
Hier ein Beispiel von 1943
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Wie Ihr vielleicht wisst, wurde 1942 von „Feldmarschall“ Plaek Phibunsongkram (แปลก พิบูลสงคราม) eine Schriftreform durchgeführt, wodurch die Orthografie der Thaischrift sehr vereinfacht wurde. Unter anderem wurden alle Konsonanten, die den indischen Retroflexen entsprechen (und sowieso selten in Thaiwörtern vorkamen), ersetzt durch die entsprechenden nicht retroflexen Konsonanten. Aus ฎ ฏ ฐ ฑ ฒ ณ wurde ด ต ถ ท ธ น.
Das spiegelt sich auch auf den Losen wieder. Aus dem früheren Losen stand noch รัฐบาล (Regierung),  ab 1942 heißt es รัถบาล. 
Hier zwei Beispiele von 1944:

----------


## Erwin

1945 wurde die Schriftreform widerrufen, auf den Losen ist dementsprechend wieder รัฐบาล für Regierung zu finden. 
1952 begann drucktechnisch eine neue Zeit. Wurden bis dahin die Druckaufträge an fremde Druckfirmen vergeben, organisierte man jetzt eine eigene Druckerei. Man kaufte 2 für damalige Zeiten sehr moderne Duckmaschinen in den USA, die für Buchdruck (letter press) geeignet waren.  Ich kann hier ein Bild der entsprechenden Maschine zeigen. Beide Maschinen wurden 14 Jahre lang zum Drucken von Losen gebraucht, danach wurden sie zum Drucken von Bustickets verwendet. Das hier abgebildete Los stammt von 1953 und zeigt deutlich einen ganz anderen Stil als die vorherigen Lose.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Heute habe ich mal versucht, den Ursprung der verschiedenen Wörter für „Lotterie“ im Thai herauszufinden. Ich weiß nicht, ob es jemanden interessiert, aber hier ist, was ich gefunden habe: 

1)	ลอตเตอรี่
„Los“ geht auf das Hochgermanische „hluoz“ zurück; es meinte ein Stück Land, das einem bei Neubesiedlung einer Gegend durch eine Art Losverfahren zufiel. Aus dem Germanischen kam das Wort ins Romanische, es entstanden die Wörter Lotto, Lotterie. Das letztere Wort hat man ins Thai transkribiert, wobei zunächst die Transkription so aussah:ลอตเตอร์รี่,(siehe die Abb. der 1.Loses in diesem Thread, das für die „Sua Pa“) dann aber zu ลอตเตอรี่ vereinfacht wurde. 
2)	สลาก, ฉลาก
Als dann in den 30er Jahren ein Gefühl von Nationalismus entstand, benutzte man das Wort „Lotterie“ eine Zeitlang nicht mehr, sondern ein anderes: สลาก bzw. ฉลาก. Das war allerdings auch kein echtes Thaiwort, sondern entstammte der Khmersprache: slak (ស្លាក). 
3)	หวย
Lotterie heißt manchmal auch หวย
(etwa „hu-e-i“ gesprochen). Auch kein Thaiwort, es kommt vom Chinesischen 會, im Hochchinesischen „huì“ ausgesprochen, im Taejiew-Dialekt (sehr viele aus China stammende Chinesen sprechen diesen Dialekt) aber „hǔay“. 
หวย wird heute oft für die illegale Lotterie gebraucht (หวยใต้ดิน , etwa Hu-e-i dtai din ausgesprochen), wörtlich "unterirdische Lotterie".
Erwin
P.S.:Sollten derartige Überlegungen zur Herkunft eines Worten keinen von Euch interessieren, könnt Ihr es mir sagen, ich will natürlich nichts schreiben, was keinen einzigen interessiert...

----------


## Erwin

Seit dem 1. Oktober 1966 gab es neue Druckmaschinen, sie hießen „Chambon“. Auch diese dienten 14 Jahre zum Drucken von Losen, danach wurden auch sie benutzt, Rollen von Bustickets für die Bangkok Mass Transit Authority zu drucken. Diese Maschinen hatten eine zylindrische Kupferplatte und wandten ein (trockenes) Offset-Verfahren an. Die grafischen Vorlagen wurden jeweils nach England geschickt und dort auf Kupferplatten übertragen. Diese Kupferplatten brachte man nach Thailand und druckte davon die endgültigen Lose. 
Hier eine Note von 1968, von einer solchen Chambon-Maschine gedruckt.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Erst ab 1971 waren die Thais in der Lage, die zylindrischen Druckplatten selbst herzustellen. 
Um deutlich zu machen, wozu die Regierung das durch Lotterie eingenommene Geld ausgab, nämlich zur Unterstützung und zum Bau von Schulen, Hospitälern und Tempeln, bildete man diese auf den Losen ab. Das machte man bis 1975, danach wurden die Lose wieder wie früher gestaltet.
Hier ein Beispiel von 1973, auf der eine Schule im Amphoe Fang, Jangwat Chuiengmai abgebildet ist, die mit Mitteln der Lotterie erbaut wurde.

----------


## Erwin

Da sich die Drucktechnik rasend schnell weiter entwickelte, kaufte man neue Druckmaschinen von der Firma Müller-Martini in der Schweiz, 1978 „Grapha 1“, 1979 „Grapha 2“, 1983 „Graüha 3“. Diese Maschinen konnten 6 Farben auf der Vorderseite der Lose drucken, wodurch sich das Design der Lose stark veränderte.
Hier ein Beispiel von 1988:

----------


## wein4tler

Erwin, danke für die Erklärung des Wortes für Los. Ist schon sehr interessant, dass es aus dem Germanischen Sprachschatz stammt.
Woher hast Du soviel Ahnung von den diversen Druckverfahren? Dieses Wissen ist ja nicht alltäglich, sondern eher speziell.

----------


## Erwin

Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich durch Reaktionen merke, dass sich jemand für meine Beiträge interessiert...

Die Druckverfahren für die thailändischen Lose sind in einem Buch beschrieben, dass ich mir schon 1990 gekauft habe: สมุดภาพประวัติสลากกินแบ่งรัฐบาล (das kann man vielleicht so übersetzen: Geschichtliches Bilderalbum der Regierungslotterie). 

Für Druckverfahren interessiere ich mich ein wenig, weil ich alte chinesische Geldscheine sammle (von der Qingzeit bis 1949). Da gibt es unheimlich viele gefälschte Scheine, teils gefälscht, als sie in Umlauf waren, teils heute gefälscht zum Schaden der Sammler. Da muss man sich ein wenig mit den jeweiligen Druckverfahren auskennen, um echt und falsch unterscheiden zu können. Aber ein wirklicher Kenner bin ich natürlich nicht, alles nur im Rahmen eines Hobbies.

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier eine Maschine zum Ermitteln einer Ziffer der Gewinnzahl. Diese Maschine war bewusst transparent gehalten, damit die Zuschauer sehen konnten, dass nichts manipuliert wurde…. Ca. 1980. 
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

1989 feierte man 50jähriges Bestehen der Regierungslotterie, 1939 – 1989. Dazu gab man sogar eine eigene Briefmarke heraus.

Damit endet dieser Thread von meiner Seite erstmal.  Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Interessant was alles so gesammelt wird. Das Leute Münzen sammeln leuchtet mir ein. Mein Vater war ein Münzensammler und Sammler von Briefmarken.
Da ich keines von beiden sammle, hat er die Sammlung an seine Enkeltöchter vererbt.
Ich würde gerne Gemälde sammeln, aber dazu habe ich nicht das nötige Geld. Deshalb schaue ich mir die Kunst nur in den Museen und Galerien an und erfreue
mich daran.

----------


## Siamfan

> Leider stellte man später fest, dass die Gewinnzahlen manipuliert waren. Daher stellte man die „Sua Pa“-Lotterie ein. 
> Erwin


Das mit der Manipulation interessiert mich. Was genau lief denn da? Hat man sich selbst die Gewinne zugeschoben?


Gibt es eine Fortsetzung fuer die neuere Zeit??
Die Quoten finde ich auch heftig:



> Auf der Rückseite steht, was man gewinnen kann: 1.Preis 100.000 Baht, 2.Preis 40.000 Baht, 3.Preis 10.000 Baht.


850.000 TB Gewinn!

----------


## Erwin

Nein, eine Fortsetzung gibt es nicht. Über die jetzige Lotterie habe ich kaum Informationen. Und wenn ich nichts zu sagen habe, kann ich auch nichts schreiben...

Wie damals der Betrug im Einzelnen vonstatten ging, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr...tut mir leid.

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Schade,  trotzdem danke! 

Mich durchzog es wie ein Stromschlag,  als ich deine Hinweise laß,  ich denke,  wie so oft in TH,  läßt man sich nichts neues einfallen und hält am Alten fest.

----------

